
Tesla, Inc. Repositories - thecodemonkey
https://github.com/teslamotors
======
pmurach
Unfortunately, the majority of these projects are just forks of well-
established ones without any contributions.

~~~
crb002
They really should license their onboard computers. Companies like John Deere
would happily scrap Intel Windriver.

~~~
jonknee
I think John Deere is perfectly fine using something that is proven to work. I
can't imagine anyone wanting to tie themselves to Tesla's software at this
stage of the game.

~~~
crb002
Contract provision that survives bankruptcy, Tesla needs the cash or there may
not be a Tesla in two years.

------
withinrafael
Happy to see Tesla /finally/ make some traction on GPL compliance.

Some additional context [1]:

    
    
      I’m reaching out you since you are someone who has expressed interest
      or requested open source code from Tesla in the past.
    
      We would like to let you know that we now have two repositories on
      GitHub that might be of interest.
      
      You can find them here:
    
      https://github.com/teslamotors/buildroot
      https://github.com/teslamotors/linux
    
      Today they contain the buildroot material that is used to build the
      system image on our Autopilot platform, and the kernel sources
      for those boards as well as the Nvidia Tegra-based infotainment
      system in Model S/X. It is expected to be amended with material for
      other systems in the car in the near future.
    
      Currently the material that is there is representative of the 2018.12
      release, but it will be updated with new versions corresponding to new
      releases over time.
      
      It does not contain the proprietary applications Tesla has built on top of
      this system image such as the actual Autopilot software stack,
      Nvidia proprietary binaries, etc.
      
      Work is underway on preparing sources in other areas as well, together with a
      more coordinated information page. We wanted to let you know about this
      material as it is available now while work continues on the other parts.
    
      For further questions, please contact opensource@tesla.com.
    

[1] [https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-releases-
some-...](https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/tesla-releases-some-gpl-
opensource-bits.115545/)

~~~
pabs3
Looks like they have some more work to do:

[https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/may/18/tesla-
incomplete-...](https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/may/18/tesla-incomplete-
ccs/)

------
dsl
It looks like everything is a fork except for two repos:

buildroot - a Github commit of the buildroot.org project

linux - a manual clone of the linux git repo

There are probably some Tesla made commits somewhere in here, but they really
should just opened pulls against the original projects.

~~~
johannes1234321
It looks like the purpose is to link to for being GPL compliant, not like an
attempt to contribute to open source.

------
omarforgotpwd
Lots of Ruby and Go, my languages of choice. Makes me love Tesla even more.

~~~
pstuart
They're hiring Go programmers...

------
solarkraft
While they don't include their higher-complexity systems or seem to improve
the existing projects much, I still find it interesting to see what tools they
use.

------
karag
shiiiisss
[https://github.com/teslamotors/linux/commit/6f13a69f3d72ac08...](https://github.com/teslamotors/linux/commit/6f13a69f3d72ac08f0913da2b1d8c87a733929c2)

------
yerself
How can we be sure this is really Tesla sponsoring this? It looks like the
sole person is a Tesla employee but maybe they're working unilaterally? It is
probably them but just wanted to add some healthy skepticism...

------
wz1000
Finally, after being non compliant with GPL for years.

------
NVRM
Pile load of propaganda, again.

